# Bin ich der Einzige, der Rubberdome bevorzugt?



## theDeadlyShadow (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,

es geht mir heute mal um eine einfache Wissensfrage, wie der Titel wahrscheinlich schon verrät. 

Bevorzugt ihr alle mechanische Tastaturen? Mir kommt es nämlich manchmal so vor, als wäre das wie ein Trend, dem sich manche einfach nur um des Trendeswillen anschließen. Ich will ja keinem was vorwerfen, und berichtigt mich falls ich mich hier irre, aber ist es nicht so das es um mechanische Tastaturen relativ still wurde als Rubberdome neu war? Und vor nicht alzu langer Zeit schrien alle wieder nach den Krachmachern. 

Mir gefällt bei Rubberdome einfach, dass sie leiser sind und der Druckpunkt klarer definiert ist, als bei allen mechanischen, die ich schon getestet habe. Außerdem habe ich noch keine gefunden, bei der die Anschläge so kurz waren wie bei meiner jetzigen Rubberdome, der Steelseries APEX.

Vielleicht ist alles was ich bisher geschrieben habe Mist, dann dürft ihr mich gerne berichtigen, allerdings wollte ich einfach mal eure Meinung wissen 

MfG, theDeadlyShadow


----------



## Deeron (26. Oktober 2013)

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt relativ egal ^^.

Ich tippe sie Probe und wenn es passt, passt es eben. Mich interessiert es bei einer Tastatur nicht, was unter der Abdeckung vor sich geht. Sie muss funktionieren und für mich gut bedienbar sein.


----------



## addicTix (27. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bevorzuge Mechanische Tastaturen.
Ich kann auf diesen viel angenehmer schreiben und der Druckpunkt ist, je nach MX-Schalter, gut erkennbar.
Davon abgesehen haben mechanische Tastaturen eine viel längere Lebenszeit ( ungefähr 50 Millionen Anschläge ) als Rubber Domes. Ich habe 2 Tastaturen, bei denen die Rubberdomes mittlerweile abgenutzt sind ( ca. 3-4 Jahre Benutztung ) 

Und die Lautstärke der mechanischen Tastaturen unterscheidet sich ja, je nach dem welche MX-Schalter darin verbaut sind. MX-Blue's z.B. sind viel lauter als MX-Browns. Klar, Rubberdomes sind leiser als mechanische Tastaturen, aber ich finde, dass die Lebensdauer und auch das "feeling" des tippens höhere Priorität hat, als die Lautstärke. Es sie denn du hast jetzt eine Freundin, die dabei ausrastet wenn die Tasten etwas lauter sind  Oder du vielleicht selber nicht auf lautere Tasten klar kommst 

Die Logitech G710+ z.B. benutzt MX-Browns mit solchen Dämpfern in den Tastenkappen. Die ist in meinen Augen eine relativ leise mechanische Tastatur


----------



## Gast20190124 (27. Oktober 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt relativ egal ^^.
> 
> Ich tippe sie Probe und wenn es passt, passt es eben. Mich interessiert es bei einer Tastatur nicht, was unter der Abdeckung vor sich geht. Sie muss funktionieren und für mich gut bedienbar sein.


 
so siehts aus. Alles andere ist gelaber.


----------



## xActionx (27. Oktober 2013)

An meinem Hauptrechner habe ich auch die Apex. Ist echt ne klasse tastatur. Jedoch benutze ich auch noch eine Cherry mit MX browns und manchmal auch eine mit blues und muss sagen dass das tippen auf lange zeit gesehen mit mechas irgendwie angenehmer ist. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung... Zum zocken allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich mit meiner rubberdome um einiges besser klar komme. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der Druckpunkt einfach niedriger ist. Und darin sehe ich beim tippen auch das Problem... Oft weiß ich bei der Apex z.b nicht ob ich den Buchstaben jetzt wirklich getippt habe. Das klingt natürlich blöd  aber bei der Cherry "hört" man es halt direkt. Alles in allem denke ich haben beide Arten von Tastaturen ihre Vorteile. Da muss wohl jeder für sich herausfinden was besser ist 

MFG


----------



## XP1500Monster (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe sehr sehr lange Rubberdomes benutzt und der Wechsel auf eine mechanische Tastatur war ich zuerst ein mal überrascht. (überrascht über Tippgefühl, MX Red)
Nach einem Monat habe ich dann mal meine Rubberdome angeschlossen... Arrrgh. Ich denke mehr als das braucht es nicht, um mein Gefühl zu beschreiben.

Ich fühle mich beim tippen mit einer RD (RubberDome) einfach unsicher, außerdem fühlt sich alles schwammig und unpräzise an.

Ich spiele meistens World of Tanks... auch nach stundemlangen spielen fühlen sich meine wasd-finger noch menschlich an.
Na ja, die MX Red's werden meiner Meinung nach auf dem deutschen Markt zu Unrecht unterschätzt.



> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt relativ egal ^^.
> 
> Ich tippe sie Probe und wenn es passt, passt es eben. Mich interessiert es bei einer Tastatur nicht, was unter der Abdeckung vor sich geht. Sie muss funktionieren und für mich gut bedienbar sein.



Richtig... bei mir warens halt immer Mechas, seitdem ich meine erste Tippprobe hatte


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. Oktober 2013)

Tja, wo soll man da anfangen...

1. Viele, die sich an Mechas gewöhnt haben, wollen anschließend nichts anderes mehr.
2. das Forum besteht nicht unbedingt nur aus Mecha-Usern, im Gegenteil, das dürfte die Minderheit sein.
3. es gibt nicht nur die Switches, die du mal ausprobiert hast, sondern noch so einige mehr 
4. viele stehen auf den Sound der Schalter, insbesondere MX-Blue. Die wollen keine leise Tastenbetätigung.
5. die meisten Pro-Gamer spielen inzwischen nur noch mit mechanischen Tastaturen
6. das Design der meisten Mechas ist zeitlos und sieht nicht nach "Kinderzimmer" aus
7. die Langlebigkeit ist unschlagbar - wenn die Gummimatte schon längst ausgeleiert ist schreibt es sich mit den mechanischen Schaltern noch Jahre später wie am ersten Tag
8. das Preis/Nutzungsdauer-Verhältnis ist bei Mechas um ein vielfaches besser - siehe oben
9. entscheidend ist nicht der Druckpunkt, sondern der Auslösepunkt, den es bei Rubberdomes aus technischen Gründen allerdings kaum gibt.
10. wer sich mal etwas näher mit dem Thema "mechanische Tastaturen" beschäftigen möchte: Mechanical Keyboard Guide

Und das Beste zum Schluss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2013)

> Bevorzugt ihr alle mechanische Tastaturen?


 
Ja.



> Ich will ja keinem was vorwerfen, und berichtigt mich falls ich mich hier irre, aber ist es nicht so das es um mechanische Tastaturen relativ still wurde als Rubberdome neu war?


 
Auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß wann die Rubberdome Tastatur erfunden wurde ist sie auf jeden Fall schon sehr alt, älter als der PC. So gesehen war sie noch nie neu.

Mechanische Tastaturen haben im Zuge der 1990er Jahre massiv an Bedeutung verloren als immer weniger PC Hersteller aus Rationalisierungsgründen mechanische Tastaturen ihren Komplett PC Sets beigelegt haben.



> Mir gefällt bei Rubberdome einfach, dass sie leiser sind...


 
Das stimmt nur eingeschränkt.

Mit Dämpfer (O-Ring oder integriert) können mechanische Tastaturen mindestens so leise sein wie leise Rubberdome Tastaturen.



> und der Druckpunkt klarer definiert ist, als bei allen mechanischen


 
Nun ja... manche mechanische Tastaturen haben _keinen_ Druckpunkt. Manchen Leuten gefällt das anscheinend (mir nicht).

Bei solchen die einen haben gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede. Knickfederschalter oder Bean-Spring Schalter haben etwa einen extrem abrupten und klar definierten Druckpunkt, bei Cherry MX Blau/Braun/Clear ist er weniger abrupt und klar definiert, auch im Vergleich zu Rubberdomes.

Allerdings wandert der Druckpunkt bei Rubberdome Tastaturen im Laufe der Zeit im Zuge der Alterung der Gummimatte, die Gummimatte wird auch weicher, die Auslösekraft sinkt und das nicht gleichmäßig sondern vor allem an viel benutzten Tasten. 



> Außerdem habe ich noch keine gefunden, bei der die Anschläge so kurz waren wie bei meiner jetzigen Rubberdome, der Steelseries APEX.


 
Die Steelseries APEX hat soweit ich weiß einen Betätigungsweg von 2,5mm, der Auslöseweg ist nicht bekannt aber vermutlich etwas kleiner, wahrscheinlich zwischen 1,5mm und 2mm.

Der Anschlagsweg der meisten mechanischen Tastaturen ist tatsächlich sehr kurz da man die Tasten üblicherweise nur zur Hälfte durchdrücken muss um sie auszulösen. Bei Cherry MX entspricht das etwa einem Auslöseweg von 2mm bei einem Betätigungsweg von 4mm, bei IBM Buckling Spring Schaltern beträgt der Auslöseweg 2,29mm bei einem Betätigungsweg von 3,81mm, Cherry ML haben einen Auslöseweg von 1,5mm bei einem Betätigungsweg von 3mm, Alps CM und darauf basierende Schalter (etwa Matias Schalter) haben soweit ich weiß einen Auslöseweg von 1,75mm bei einem Betätigungsweg von 3,5mm.

Es gibt auch mechanische Schalter mit sowohl einem geringeren Betätigungsweg als auch einem geringeren Auslöseweg allerdings werden diese (leider) alle nicht mehr hergestellt. Prinzipiell gibt es kein Technisches Hindernis beim Bau mechanischer Schalter bis zu einem Auslöse- und Betätigungsweg von weniger als 1mm.

Bei Schaltern mit kapazitivem (etwa Topre Schalter, Kapazitive Knickfederschalter der Model F) oder induktivem Auslöseprinzip lässt sich der Auslösepunkt theoretisch elektronisch verstellen und ist nicht mechanisch definiert.



> 6. das Design *der meisten* Mechas ist zeitlos und sieht nicht nach "Kinderzimmer" aus


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pauschal würde ich aber auch sagen das das Design der meisten Rubberdome Tastaturen "zeitlos" ist und eher nach Büro denn nach "Kinderzimmer" aussieht.


----------



## Andregee (27. Oktober 2013)

Für mich ist das alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit. tippt man auf einer fremden Tastatur, denkt man sich oh Gott hier klappt ja nichts. Na einer Weile geht das in Fleisch und Blut über und man tippt darauf rum wie eh und je. Meine erste Tastatur ist 20 JAhre alt und die steht noch herum und mir ist erst vor einem Jahr bewußt geworden, das es sich dabei um eine mechanische handelt, eine Technik die zur Zeit gern gehyped wird. Ich konnte darin jedoch keinen wirklichen Vorteil erkennen. Es ist einfach anders und stellt eine Umgewöhnung dar, sicher nach 2 Wochen wäre es mir dann wieder lieber als Rubberdome, aber einfach weil es wieder eine Umstellung bedeuten würde, 2 Wochen Rubberdome und die Mecha würde erstmal nerven. Ich denke einfach mal, das sofern PC ein Hobby darstellt, nicht wenige geneigt sind, auch bei der Peripherie das besondere zu suchen, egal ob es wirklich zweckdienlich ist oder ob es mehr eine Sehnsuchtsnotwendig ist. Ich kenne das aus dem Simracingbereich. Erst waren Force Feedbacklenkräder für 300 Euro das Nonplus Ultra, dann mußten es 500 Euro sein, jetzt fahren nicht wenige mit 1000 Euro Geräten und so mancher schielt auf GEräte der 5000 Euro Klasse. Und schneller ist dadurch niemand geworden.


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme mit Mechas auch nicht klar, zumindest mit den bisher getesteten nicht. (Logitech G710 und Noname mit Blues)
Außerdem komme ich nurmehr mit einem Trackpoint zurecht, und der wird leider nirgends mehr verwendet.


----------



## MaxRink (27. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Also ich bevorzuge Mechanische Tastaturen.
> Ich kann auf diesen viel angenehmer schreiben und der Druckpunkt ist, je nach MX-Schalter, gut erkennbar.
> Davon abgesehen haben mechanische Tastaturen eine viel längere Lebenszeit ( ungefähr 50 Millionen Anschläge ) als Rubber Domes. Ich habe 2 Tastaturen, bei denen die Rubberdomes mittlerweile abgenutzt sind ( ca. 3-4 Jahre Benutztung )
> 
> ...


Du brauchst dafür so lange?  Ich hatte meine Letzte in 9 Monaten auf 0 Druckpunt runter.


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2013)

> Außerdem komme ich nurmehr mit einem Trackpoint zurecht, und der wird leider nirgends mehr verwendet.


 
Unicomp Endura Pro.


----------



## worco (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bevorzuge auch non-mechanisch. Hab zwar erst 2 ausprobiert, aber die waren mir beide zu laut und der Anschlag viel zu lang. Ich schreibe mit Abstand am bequemsten auf meiner 5 Jahre alten Laptop Tasta, hat sicher auch mit der Gewöhnung zu tun, aber die kurzen Anschläge gefallen mir viel besser.


----------



## Ion (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe versucht mich diesem Trend anzuschließen - 3 Mecha´s lagen hier auf dem Tisch und alle sind sie wieder zurückgegangen. Warum? Das Schreibgefühl war einfach nicht "gut".
Nachdem meine G110 ausgedient hat, tippe ich nun auf der G510 und bin nachwievor zufrieden.

Da ist es mir ehrlich gesagt schnurzpiepegal ob Rubber´s ne schlechte Qualität haben 
Für mich hat eine Tastatur eine gute Qualität, wenn diese sich gut anfühlt und Extras besitzt, welche ich sinnvoll einsetzen kann (Multimediatasten z. B.).


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Unicomp Endura Pro.


 Wo kriegt man die mit deutschem Layout?


----------



## Superwip (28. Oktober 2013)

Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man die mit deutschem Layout?



Beim Hersteller 

Ich bin mir aber nach wie vor nicht sicher ob man für das deutsche Layout 10$ Aufpreis zahlen muss.


----------

